# Post tools you've made



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Let's see what people have come up with. Here's a few of mine:
This is a wider extension for my two arm puller. Made it for removing a pulley on an AMG.








This is for attaching to the starter mounting holes on 02J trannys then using a big ass C clamp to secure it to the bench for disassembly.








This is me accessory belt tensioner tool for ABAs








Made this one to tighten the coolant line banjo bolt on a drivers side turbo on a B5 S4 with the turbo in the car.








Let's see some ingenuity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Post tools you've made (stealthmk1)*

Is that seriously a Taiwanese socket and a snap on wrench?







... I usually use 2 cheap tools when building a boogerig tool. I do love threads like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have to take some pics...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Post tools you've made (spasticone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spasticone* »_Is that seriously a Taiwanese socket and a snap on wrench? 

Don't remind me. 
But actually, that box end was left over from when I had to shorten the 19mm wrench for tightening the s/c belt on an R32, so really 2 special tools came from the sacrifice of one Snap On wrench. Still painful, but not quite as bad.


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Post tools you've made (stealthmk1)*

ha i got one for ya kind of reversed tho, back about 8 months ago i had a 1987 mazda rx7 and when i got the car it had no exhaust, so i completely built the exhaust myself, thought i had bought enough steel stock for making the hangers but ended up bein one too short, so what did i do? took a cheap 3/4 inch wrench and welded it in there, bam problem solved


----------



## mccula (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Post tools you've made (jettaracer1989)*

i made a sick bead rolling tool, out of slipjoints, an exhaust hanger, and a washer, but i don't have a pic, maybe i'll put one up later.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Post tools you've made (mccula)*

come on guys, lets see some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mccula (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Post tools you've made (stealthmk1)*

















lolololol


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Post tools you've made (mccula)*

interesting. Do you just work it around the tubing, or somehow secure the tool and spin the tubing?


----------



## mccula (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Post tools you've made (stealthmk1)*

work around it, since the washer is welded to the tip of the pliers.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Post tools you've made (mccula)*

any action pics or results?


----------



## mccula (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Post tools you've made (jackfrost1031)*

not really, i mean, you just put the pipe around the washer, close the jaws, and hit the end with a hammer and then turn the pipe, results in a bead. not the cleanest bead, but very functional


----------



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Post tools you've made (mccula)*

Here is a tool I made to compress the spring tensioner on my G60 Passat. It worked like a charm. Alot easier and less stressful than a huge set of channel lock pliers


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I didn't make this, but my wife's car inspired it, does that count? Used for a mk4 suspension removal / install. No more messing with conventional spring compressors - just a floor jack and it lifts right out of the control arm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT: To give credit where credit is due, this was made by jtikompressor - I'm just sharing










_Modified by Veedub_junky at 9:37 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

Crank locking tool....








Front wheel bearing tool....
http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=9170


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_ No more messing with conventional spring compressors - just a floor jack and it lifts right out of the control arm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


can you explain a little more how this works?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (AbsoluteNovice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbsoluteNovice* »_Crank locking tool....










that reminds me, I made one of these too. 
Also have some flywheel counter hold tools I made. I'll get pics today.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Yeah - the plate (down on the bench) has a notch to go around the strut tube, and slips underneath the lower cup for the spring. We used a bit of bailing wire to hold it in place. Put a floor jack under the other end and slowly jack it up. this will compress the spring and lift the bottom of the strut out of the control arm. On mk4's, and specifically the passenger side, this is a PITA and takes the most time/energy. With this tool, you can be done in just a few minutes vs. 30 minutes or so...
My buddy built that in about the time it normally takes to do the job on one side, and that was after fighting with a conventional spring compressor for a while. Our jaws dropped at how effective/easy it was, and it's been used on well over a dozen suspension jobs by now without issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We also used it on a mk3, FWIW. I don't know about use on other models, but it's really simple and effective.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Yeah - the plate (down on the bench) has a notch to go around the strut tube, and slips underneath the lower cup for the spring. We used a bit of bailing wire to hold it in place. Put a floor jack under the other end and slowly jack it up. this will compress the spring and lift the bottom of the strut out of the control arm. On mk4's, and specifically the passenger side, this is a PITA and takes the most time/energy. With this tool, you can be done in just a few minutes vs. 30 minutes or so...
My buddy built that in about the time it normally takes to do the job on one side, and that was after fighting with a conventional spring compressor for a while. Our jaws dropped at how effective/easy it was, and it's been used on well over a dozen suspension jobs by now without issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We also used it on a mk3, FWIW. I don't know about use on other models, but it's really simple and effective.

Cool. BTW if it works on Mk3s it will work on Mk2, Mk1, B3, B4, Corrado, etc.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

I am totally building one of those!!!!!
You are right. Fighting with the spring compressor is maddening; particularly when putting the strut back into the well. You have to position it just right or you're in for a world of hurt. 
So, if I get this right, you use the tool inverted, with the jack simply pushing up on the rod to apply force to the bottom spring cup. Then for reinstallation, you can simply maneuvre the strut over the hole in the spindle and let the pressure off?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*

Did this one as a c-clip spreader then found out you can just use two exhaust clamps with the "C's" reversed. Yes, it was one of the first things I ever built, thus the gnarly welds, and it was a bit of a pain in the ass to use. If I had to build it again, I would put a long arm on it and find a way to have a 6-sided sliding mechanism so it wouldn't twist under tension.








Got tired of trying to reach in to get the tie rod clips with the conventional tool. The long piece going across the jaws is to keep them aligned. They are cheapie $3 vice grips.











_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 3:51 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_I am totally building one of those!!!!!
You are right. Fighting with the spring compressor is maddening; particularly when putting the strut back into the well. You have to position it just right or you're in for a world of hurt. 
So, if I get this right, you use the tool inverted, with the jack simply pushing up on the rod to apply force to the bottom spring cup. Then for reinstallation, you can simply maneuvre the strut over the hole in the spindle and let the pressure off?


You got it


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

BEEEEYOOOOOTTEEEE!!!
Thanks.


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*

Brake Drum Puller


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone make a timing belt tensioner spanner wrench? I need some inspiration. I saw a wooden handle with two nails.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeepnut27* »_Anyone make a timing belt tensioner spanner wrench? I need some inspiration. I saw a wooden handle with two nails. 

Right angle lock ring pliers


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I usually just plug weld a 13mm nut on my timing belt tensioners


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Dinner fork.....


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (arupp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arupp* »_Brake Drum Puller









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Right angle lock ring pliers









Crap, now thats a good idea, AND I have an excuse to pick up a new set of lock ring pliers.







My current set has replaceable tips that always fall out and get lost...


----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (arupp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arupp* »_Brake Drum Puller









That's nice. I usually just fill the drum's little inspection hole with a bit of oxygen and acetylene, and then light it. Pops if off and across the garage everytime. My old man taught me that little jewel.


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone make a tool for the huge hex plug on VW transmissions?


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeepnut27* »_Anyone make a tool for the huge hex plug on VW transmissions?
i have a large like 1 1/8"? nyloc nut that fits perfect in there.... it might even be metric... anyways i stick that in the plug and then use a regular socket on it.... made a case splitter for the 020 trannies also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 1" thick steel stock with a couple of holes drilled in it... looks just like the factory tool


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeepnut27* »_Anyone make a tool for the huge hex plug on VW transmissions?

you talking about the one on the front of the 020's?
yes I have made one I took a piece of paper and did an etching then cut some 1/8in plate with the angle grinder then welded the plate to a socket.
I also did similar for transmission drain plug. I took a lug nut and put it inside a socket then welded it. I then heated it up with the o/a torch and put it in oil a few times to harden it a little bit.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

This should be called the MacGyver thread...lol
I need to take some pics too now!


----------



## gdaily (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (mkiii2.0jetta)*

the wrench for the lug nuts in with the spare tire fits in there perfect on the o2o tranny!!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I made some wooden dies over the weekend to press in the bigger of the 2 mk3 control arm bushings with my vice. I will have to snap pics of all the ghetto stuff I have made next time I am home


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Post tools you've made (stealthmk1)*

Here is my version of the timing plug & shift lever cover removal tool
















I used a bolt found on an aircooled chassis. 2 of these bolts mount the tranny cradle to the frame. I pressed on a 16mm craftsman socket. Never found any other use for the 16mm anyway. 
The other hunk of 020 was made to set the timing marks on a diesel with the engine out. 
And that reminds me... another use for dead 020's, a useless 4spd in this case. Now used to start, or crank over diesels when out of car.








& that's a wood blade on aluminum... butter. 
Also have a home made G60 tensioner shock compressor but no pics. 



_Modified by vwpieces at 2:31 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Post tools you've made (vwpieces)*

only pics i have in the photobucket...i'll get some more of other stuff i have made
valve spring compressor

















and a tool to tighten flat caps for a BBS wheel










_Modified by stapleface at 11:19 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

For the 020 drain...No pictures, but I took a big allen key I never used and welded a 17mm bolt to the top (you can use a spare lug bolt). Instant 17mm allen key. Works great.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've heard of people threading two nuts onto a lug bold for the same effect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

I made this... Couldn't find a tool to do this anywhere.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

I use a old drill press do to the same as above. use a socket to!


----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use my drill press to polish valves.


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

A timing belt tensioner my friend and I made at like 2am last fall out of a peg board hanger:laugh: 
















We had to file down the two tips and get the spacing right, but it only took like 5 mins so


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

bringing this back. 
I found some more old ones, plus made a couple new ones.
I too made a timing plug tool from a bolt and a socket. My bolt was from an Audi front axle:








This is two Mk5 axle bolts welded together, used to thread partially in so you can tap the outer CVs out of the hub:








Cam gear counter-hold tool. Made this one for a B5 1.8t, but it will work on just about anything:








Variety of flywheel counter-hold tools, made from bits of various width old ring gears welded to bolts of varying thickness in order to achieve the right distance from one of the non threaded holes in the block to the ring gear on the flywheel. Between the three I have they work on Mk3 ABA and VR, Mk4 VR and 1.8t, B5/B6 2.7T and 1.8t, Mk5 2.0t, and probably just about anything else.
















These are cool, let's see some more!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Funny, I think anyone who has worked on 8vs for some time has made one of these too








Here was mine:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_










Funny, I was just looking at making another one of those Flywheel locks for my 02m, but I only have a full ring gear intact..
I prefer to hold from the flywheel instead of the crank gear.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

1/2" tight radius brake line bending tool.
















To do this:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (motorbreath1800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorbreath1800* »_
That's nice. I usually just fill the drum's little inspection hole with a bit of oxygen and acetylene, and then light it. Pops if off and across the garage everytime. My old man taught me that little jewel.
you are nuts lol, I should try that in my shop when the manager is not around LMAO


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_you are nuts lol, I should try that in my shop when the manager is not around LMAO

please have the video camera rollin


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Funny, I was just looking at making another one of those Flywheel locks for my 02m, but I only have a full ring gear intact..
I prefer to hold from the flywheel instead of the crank gear.

I have a hacked up gear, I couuld send you a piece.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Funny, I think anyone who has worked on 8vs for some time has made one of these too








Here was mine:









Oh yeah, I have one of these too. It's at home tho, I'll try to get a pic tonight.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
I have a hacked up gear, I could send you a piece. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM sent.

Also, here is my new 02m version, clutch line up tool







a couple less wraps of the metal tape for the 02a model


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Torque plate I made:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM sent.

Also, here is my new 02m version, clutch line up tool







a couple less wraps of the metal tape for the 02a model









I've used a socket wrapped with tape for this too.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
I've used a socket wrapped with tape for this too.









lol, i have used the lug wrench for an 02j couple years ago


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

check out my ghetto 020 flange compressor that took 5 minutes to make, it aint pretty but it worked, ill get around to making a nice looking one someday


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

When I did the clutch on my B3 I didn't know the god damn pressure plate bolts were 9mm 12 points. I found a 9mm wrench and some socket and welded them together. I also ground the welds to make it purdy























I need to make a waterpump pulley and camshaft pulley counterhold wrenches.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

The world's only use for the 9mm socket.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_The world's only use for the 9mm socket.










Only use on a VW. You'd be amazed how many american cars use 9mm... and 7mm... and 5.5mm


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_
Only use on a VW. You'd be amazed how many american cars use 9mm... and 7mm... and 5.5mm

















Maybe so but how many of them REQUIRE a 12 point socket?


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Maybe so but how many of them REQUIRE a 12 point socket?


Good point


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i made a strut tightening tool, took the correct size deepwell impact socket and cut in a window for the allen wrench.
and here is my flywheel lock tool.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

I like that ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Tool for using a slider hammer to pull the outer CV joint off a MK2/MK3/MK4


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mechsoldier)*

does the inner bore of the large end thread onto the CV?


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_does the inner bore of the large end thread onto the CV?

using a 3 lb hammer takes the end off instantly


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_does the inner bore of the large end thread onto the CV?

The large end threads onto the CV, the small end threads into the dentpuller.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubgolf00* »_
using a 3 lb hammer takes the end off instantly

Not on all of them and it's not that easy when the inner axle is still bolted in place, there isn't the room to get a hammer in there on many of them. This is mostly for a professional mechanic.
I made it because some of them are such a pain in the ass...Also using a hammer requires you to partially remove the CV boot and then when you start whacking the hammer around you start throwing grease everywhere, like the brake rotor which requires more cleanup.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 9:32 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mechsoldier)*

yes good idea. usually i take the axle out though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Standard scissor jack, screwed into the underside of my shop table. To compress the valve springs, I took a 1/2 drive deep socket ( I think the socket was an 1 1/2, I will check later ) and cut a big slit out of it using my dremel.
Was shocked how well and quickly I was able to use it. LOL
















Also, to remove the drainplug on an 020, I welded one of our wheel studs ( 17mm ) to bolt and can just ratchet them out. If you don't have a welder, just put 2 nuts on so they won't back out... ( or JB weld, lol )
Steve-


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

valve spring compressor is cool.


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

Yeah thats cool, i made one not to long ago that works on 8v's/16vs/20vs. ill have to get some pics soon


----------



## chilll14me (May 31, 2009)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*

yup took a 3/4inch peice of hex and cut it down to 17mm on a milling machine, then pressed 3/4 inch side into cheap socket! works like a charm, best of all free!!!!


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (chilll14me)*


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*tool I made*

I welded a socket to a tap so I could fix the threads in a frame rail without removing a bunch of stuff from the engine. I just used a cheap 1/4" socket so I could use an extension & a ratchet to tap the the hole. Worked great, & it's still small enough that I can keep the tap in the tap & die kit. I've used it a couple of times now. I actually like using a ratchet better than the tool that comes in a tap & die set. I thought about making an adapter that would let me use an extension & ratchet on any of my taps. I f I think about it next time I'm out in the garage I snap a picture & post it.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: tool I made (IllIllIll)*

they already make those.








http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...0003a









_Modified by stealthmk1 at 2:09 PM 12-23-2009_


_Modified by stealthmk1 at 2:10 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: tool I made (IllIllIll)*

This is an internal bearing race puller I made to remove the VW output shaft race which is a major PITA to do without the right tool. It is a rip-off of the Kukko design that the Bentley says to use, but cost me about $250 less.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: tool I made (arupp)*

I like this one. It almost fooled me for the Kukko one.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*poop water*

VR6 pulley holder









Made this for installing SCCH spherical rear beam bushings. Even uses a mk4 strut mount bearing. 
















Sunday nothing open bead roller.




























_Modified by ALLGORIMSHOW at 2:57 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## 1stCorrado2ndvw (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (motorbreath1800)*

lol Hell yea!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1stCorrado2ndvw)*

love the bead roller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_love the bead roller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AKA Sunday solution.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

I dont have a pic of it, but ill get one. I welded two prongs into the end of a 13 spanner wrench for my 2.slow timing belt tensioner tool. I also have a endless supply of sockets to weld to the end of those stupid square taps


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

more inspiring posting pls...


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

Bump, dam I miss these posts lately. where did everyone go?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Forum is dead for reasons posted, but since you bumped a great thread here are some tools I made that I never posted.

*Strut Nut tool*



















*02m Flywheel Lock Tool* - thanks to stealthmk1 for selling me a chunk of ring gear


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

Thats dope that puller :beer:


----------

